# Humbled! and destroyed!



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

This was one of the most humbling experiences that I have had in a long time. I was at work and could not pick up the mail on Friday and Saturday. I was left a card saying that i had a package, so I went to the PO to get the package.

The clerk looked at me funny when I handed her the card. She goes back and comes back with a cart......I still can't see what is in the cart.....she looks at me and says, 'You have funny friends! Who is '*Captain Ass'* and *'Shuckins'*?!'. I couldn't comprehend what she was saying and then it struck me......I had been hit!! I didn't realize retribution could and would be so swift!!

She then does on to get *seven*, yes I said *seven* packages out of the cart and gives them to me and asked if I was alright (I must have looked dazed)! LOL!!

Bombed by:

*My ZK brothers:*
*1. Kipp (primetime76)*
*2. Shawn (Oldmso54)*
*3. Keith (BlackandGold508)*

*The mad bomber:
4. Ron (Shuckins)!!*

*Great friends: 
5. Mike (protekk)*
*6. Dav0 (Dav0)*

*and finally the Voice from the North: 
7. Craig (Wyldknyght)*

All of this when I was away for a couple of days!!

I promise to post pictures within 7 minutes of getting home, I haven't opened any of the packages yet.

I sent out my little packages as a mark of my respect and friendship with all of you and didn't want anything in return, just some fun and good advice on the forum. This has indeed been a very happy, humbling and sentimental day for me. I just realized I have friends that I can count on all around the country and outside!

Thank you! :grouphug:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

See what happens when you try to alter the laws of the Universe? You get your ass kicked! Don't ever try it again!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> See what happens when you try to alter the laws of the Universe? You get your ass kicked! Don't ever try it again!


I am not going to go there for a long time V! I think I have had it for now! :yield:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hope you enjoy bro....with your recent tear we couldn't sit back and watch you bomb out your entire stash...I have a feeling that you will love what you see! ENJOY!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Man oh man...the beauty of this is that Puff Code dictates that you can't regift a gifted cigar...looks like you have some smoking to do brother! LMAO ound:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

You can't Just jump in a war and expect not to get bombed! Very nice, I cannot wait to see pictures. And that is too funny "Captain ass" lol.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> You can't Just jump in a war and expect not to get bombed! Very nice, I cannot wait to see pictures. And that is too funny "Captain ass" lol.


Tell me about it!! His return address actually had Captain ASS!! Even the clerk smiled!! ZK does bomb its own!!

Thanks Kipp! I can't wait to open up these boxes and I can't leave till late today!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> You can't Just jump in a war and expect not to get bombed! Very nice, I cannot wait to see pictures. And that is too funny "Captain ass" lol.


Is there something funny about my name, Matthew? Oh yeah, you have been put on notice by Captain Ass of the Zilla Killas...watch yourslf kid! :tease::target:


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Sandeep man you totally deserve what you got...Hope you enjoy!! AN


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

One of the best quotes from this was from Ron in a PM..."Zilla, put that down...Sandeep is our friend!" Uh oh is right Sandz...it seems that you woke Zilla himself! Can't wait for the pics of everything!! LOL


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Really when I saw the box from Ron, I thought it was the group buy for the signature cigars, but now I guess it is not!! LOL!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

0310 0480 0002 8034 5262

whoops


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> 0310 0480 0002 8034 5262
> 
> whoops


Baaaa haaaa haaaa! Nicely done Mr. Mexico! :usa2:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Do you want to get hit with more Mexicos my man!??


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Geez - I'm just glad you finally went to the post office before all the cigars dried out! :tease: Now it's time for you to sit back and enjoy a litte smoking for yourself:smoke:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> 0310 0480 0002 8034 5262
> 
> whoops


ahhhh hahahahah!! Enjoy Sandeep !! You deserve each one of those packages you got !! cant wait for pics !!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Is there something funny about my name, Matthew? Oh yeah, you have been put on notice by Captain Ass of the Zilla Killas...watch yourslf kid! :tease::target:


Ah, so your captain ass? :tape:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

djangos said:


> Do you want to get hit with more Mexicos my man!??


I don't know what happened, it just dropped in the mailbox.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy enjoy bro!:cowboyic9:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Arent ya home from work yet to post pics ???????? opcorn:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Very soon bro! Another 2-3 hours...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You have 11 seconds to post pictures or else.....PINK PONY PRANCE ON YO FACE!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn! 11 seconds! Well too late! Where is the pony??:llama:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I don't know what happened, it just dropped in the mailbox.


, edited. man, my day of is more like a day of packing stuff into 14 hours -- BBL8R


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats bro you deserve it, you've helped me a lot since I joined :cheer2:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats, sounds like a nice hit (did you say 7), I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> You have 11 seconds to post pictures or else.....PINK PONY PRANCE ON YO FACE!


As long as there is no spandex.... Do what you have to do...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys! Just got done and heading home, will post as promised within 7 monutes of reaching home. 

Sorry about the wait Ray!! I was leaving and they asked me to go back and some more stuff, but today I was happy!

First picture in about 10 minutes! I am giggling like a little school girl! LOL!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Captain ASS!*

First up is Captain ASS, the self proclaimed captain of the ZK!! The packaging was professional except the note was glued to the seal and I had to tear it off and reconstruct it!

Here it is with Ray modeling for us (according to the captain):










Now on to the destruction, 11 premium choices of which I haven't tried 8!!


















Thanks a lot Kipp! I will treasure these sticks and savor them to the nub, including the Nub!!

ZK for lyfe!!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Pure Gold!*

Next up is Keith who sent me a package of pure gold! Started with a hand written letter with two small bottles of dark rum! I can't believe that he read a post of mine from a long time ago and remembered that I love 'sweet dark rum'!!










He also sent me some great stick with over six months rest on some!! I know it must have been hard to part with these beauties!!










Keith, I really appreciate the gesture! Thank you brother for this and now I have no doubts in my mind that someday we will HERF together!!

ZK for lyfe!​


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Shawn!*

Next from another fellow ZK brother was Shawn! First off there was a piece of paper with what I thought was the geico gecko! Then I realized that I was looking at yet another ZK bomb!










The damage consisted of eight sticks, none of which I have had before! There was on unbanded stick that I am not sure what it is.......Shawn feel free to chime in on this one!










Again thank you very much Shawn for the great gift and I have a feeling that this is not at its end! 

ZK for lyfe!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*The mad bomber!*

I was warned that Zilla was angry and his grrrrrrrrrr could be heard for miles, but the fool that I was, didnt pay any heed to this warning!! Got hit hard over the head! Still dazed at the destruction!










I can confidently say that I have not tried any of these sticks! I don't even know of several of these....got to go and read about them. And there was even a Shuckins special Hoyo de Monterrey! and my first Viaje!










Ron, I cannot even begin to say thank you for all this! You have been a great friend for the past 55 days that I have been here and have helped me with a lot of things including trades and lot splits. I hope I remain worthy to be your friend in the future as well.

Thank you very much!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Oh Dav0!!*

Dav0 hit with the ultimate symbol of friendship!

First there was a beautiful hand written letter (even with apologies for the bad cursive) and then the there were the cigars:










In the true spirit of friendship he sent me two of each kind of cigar! One for me and one for a friend!










Is there anything more that anyone could ask for in a friend!?? Dav0 I am truly honored to call you my friend!!

Kalyana Mittata!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sandeep - the un banded one is the 30 yr old Petite Corona from Loren Gomez - there is a whole thread on here about them and he still apparently has some left.

The Kinsella Fino is made exclusively for my local B&M (Ol Times Smoke shop) by the Oliva Cigar Co. It's named after the family's grandmother. It has a definite "Oliva" type profile.

Enjoy Bro!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! All of those are amazing sticks, and I like the dark rum! Hope you enjoy them sandeep, it was only a matter of time before you fell victim!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you getting Carpal Tunnel Syndrome yet....LOL arty: :bounce: :mod:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Mikey!!*

Next up is Mike who in his infinite genorosity decided to send me some great sticks!! First of there was a nice hand written letter and then there were the sticks.......










Unbelievable selection of sticks! I have always wanted to try a Dirty rat and the Bolivar! Now thanks to Mike I can!!










Mike I am not sure how I can thank you enough for this act of kindness and friendship! Rest assured I can tell you that this is not over my friend!!!

Thank you very much!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Voice of the Canadian Noobie liberation Front!*

Last and not the least comes my brother from another mother in another country! Craig you are up next!!

Here a few days ago he posted a thread about a bomb and the next day he PMs me and asks me for the address of a certain member saying that he wanted to bomb him. I went to 'great' lengths to get him the address and he thanked me and all was well........and today I realized what fool I had been to fall for the age old trick!!

The Duck Tape has arrived!


















The imbecile had the flag upside down so I wanted to get it it up, but couldn't without grevious harm to the duck!










Ah finally the flag in all its glory!!










What a hit my friend!! oops brother!! The duck seems a little lonely!


















Thanks a lot brother for this awesome gesture! You are most certainly in for a lot of pain in the future!! Look out!

Thank you very much!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Voice of the Canadian Noobie liberation Front!*



djangos said:


> Last and not the least comes my brother from another mother in another country! Craig you are up next!!
> 
> Here a few days ago he posted a thread about a bomb and the next day he PMs me and asks me for the address of a certain member saying that he wanted to bomb him. I went to 'great' lengths to get him the address and he thanked me and all was well........and today I realized what fool I had been to fall for the age old trick!!
> 
> ...


You deserve it it bro, you've helped me more than I can say, the band less ones are the 30 year-old Hondurans from Lorenz


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rofl! I can't believe the duck made it!

Enjoy Sandeep!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Rofl! I can't believe the duck made it!
> 
> Enjoy Sandeep!


Of course he made it, he's a Canadian duck... LOL


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Enjoy Sandeep, by the time you work your way through these sticks your pallet will truly be more refined! :bounce:

Since I rambled on in the note I didn't tell you what the gars were. From the outside in:

Don Pepin Garcia Black Label 1973 figurado
Padron Anniversario 1964 Superior Maduro
Fuente Fuente Opus X xXx (Power Ranger)


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHA way to go guys that should teach Sandeep from making waves by bombing everyone in site that there are consequences for your actions. Enjoy them Bro


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Some outstanding action!! My hat's off to all the bombers!! And to the very deserving recipient..... Enjoy Brother!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA way to go guys that should teach Sandeep from making waves by bombing everyone in site that there are consequences for your actions. Enjoy them Bro


Well said Josh - "There are consequences for your actions" !! :rofl:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well said Josh - "There are consequences for your actions" !! :rofl:


Well they certainly don't follow Newton's Laws!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, that was one hell of a bombing. You deserve them all. Enjoy those Sandeep.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

max gas said:


> Wow, that was one hell of a bombing. You deserve them all. Enjoy those Sandeep.


I didn't expect them to hit me this fast and hard!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

We don't mess around....well I did since I was late to the party LOL!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow man !! I think i was just as excited as you to come home and read this thread !! Sandeep, your generosity towards others is amazing, and this was well deserved bro ! You got some seriously sick smokes !! I hope you enjoy each and every one of them !!!! ZK !!!!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Well deserved brother! You're an amazing BOTL :cheer2:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Alex! Keith, I think I am going with the Blue Label first! That looks so yummy, and I going to give the GH2002 a couple more months of rest....they all look so yummy, damn!


----------



## 1Linnie (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome hit!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Love seeing the pics...and man oh man, you should just NEVER mess with Ron and Zilla. LMAO


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL!! no kidding! No messing with the Zilla till I am all grown up and can stand my own......but wait!! I have the ZK behind me!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> We don't mess around....well I did since I was late to the party LOL!


I'm just amazed, mine hit at the same time as the rest, I didn't even know about the strike when I sent mine LOL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

djangos said:


> lol!! No kidding! No messing with the zilla till i am all grown up and can stand my own......but wait!! I have the zk behind me!


damn straight!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice hits... Apparently all of the brothers have excellent aim...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

C'mon! Let today be a good day!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> C'mon! Let today be a good day!


I like the sound of this !


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

:target::target::target:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

:couch2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Landed in Columbus last night, cmon USPS come through LOL!

This one was a bit different, no shenanigans.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I'm just amazed, mine hit at the same time as the rest, I didn't even know about the strike when I sent mine LOL


Now that is some smoking intuition


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Captain ASS!*



djangos said:


> Here it is with Ray modeling for us (according to the captain):


Does that come in black?

Insane hits to a deserving BOTL!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Brian I can do whatever color you like.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Landed in Columbus last night, cmon USPS come through LOL!
> 
> This one was a bit different, no shenanigans.


Maybe tomorrow......no luck today!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Sherlockholms said:


> Now that is some smoking intuition


or sh!t house luck LOL ound:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm sad


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Brian I can do whatever color you like.


Sh!t brown is usually a flattering color for me.

Why are you sad?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok Ray!! Finally arrived (picked it up from the PO some time ago) and brother I am at loss of words!! I am sitting at my desk staring at the sticks and it is making me want to go home and post some pictures!! I will not do the injustice of posting crappy cell phone pictures! So Ray and all others please bear with me till I get home!

Thank you Ray! and that was a rather tame one with respect to the ridiculous factor, I was almost expecting hair and poop!! LOL!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This one had no Duct Tape, no hair and no Bieber...just a straight Thank You bomb


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

No Hair !! Weak !!!! Enjoy Sandeep !!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Way to go guys.....you destroyed Sandeep's post office with that.:tea:

Sandz I can't think of a more deserving member...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Prancing pink ponies!*

So here is the carnage form Ray! Nothing out of the ordinary (very unlike him, I was a little scared at first), just a very warm hand written note:










And a bunch of great cigars! Includes my first coffin!










What can I say, I am blown away by your genorosity Ray! But remember that we think alike and it may take some time but retaliation is bound to happen sometime!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Enjoy them brother, glad to help throw you down the premium slope! Of course I had to include some nice everyday smokes as well!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Enjoy them brother, glad to help throw you down the premium slope! Of course I had to include some nice everyday smokes as well!


I am very happy that you did! As I told you before the LVH Maduro was as good as you described it in your posts. So I am sure I will find all these exhilarating!!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

now remember Sandz, I have the room to store them now....so just send them my way:nod:

Send them my way:nod:.........

you want to send them my way:nod:....


This isn't working is it??


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Holy Crap Dude !! Thats a Hit !!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bull said:


> now remember Sandz, I have the room to store them now....so just send them my way:nod:
> 
> Send them my way:nod:.........
> 
> ...


That's cause the atmosphere in Illinois is not right, NOW he can send them to me and I can store them in my new Wineador... :wink: :tease:


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

kaabooom!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Holy Crap Dude !! Thats a Hit !!!


Sandeep had it coming to him, I don't know who he thought he was hitting us all so quickly after joining the boards.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Sandeep had it coming to him, I don't know who he thought he was hitting us all so quickly after joining the boards.


I hope that was not a bad thing! I was very happy here and wanted to show my appreciation........


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

:caked:

It was fun!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> :caked:
> 
> It was fun!


But the most fun was the return fire! LMAO

You got us good Sandz, but we got you good too!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

No kidding!! You guys have made me even happier!!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: Prancing pink ponies!*



djangos said:


> So here is the carnage form Ray! Nothing out of the ordinary (very unlike him, I was a little scared at first), just a very warm hand written note:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Flying Pig of Death Ray-Ray, WHAT A HIT! :yield:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Now we just need some pics of you ENOJYING the mass bombed sticks!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pictures and Reviews


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

absolutely guys!! Also Dav0 something happened last night that you would like to know, I will post that once I don't have to type out everything on my phone and this one will take some time to type out!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

You don't have your computer back? That must suck. I've tried posting with my phone and it's a pain in the a$$!!

I'd hound you on the pictures but you don't hopund me about not posting them yet, so I'll stay off that bandwagon.....:biggrin:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

djangos said:


> absolutely guys!! Also Dav0 something happened last night that you would like to know, I will post that once I don't have to type out everything on my phone and this one will take some time to type out!


Pictures !!! YAY Pictures!! :lock1:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0 loves pictures


----------

